
Oxford Claims Their Covid-19 Vaccine Gives Off Long Term Immunity and Antibodies - rocketpastsix
https://www.sciencetimes.com/articles/26293/20200701/oxford-expert-claims-covid-19-vaccine-gives-long-term-immunity.htm
======
LeoNatan25
The problem is, antibodies do not automatically mean neutralizing antibodies
or long-term immunity. They should be very careful with these stories before
data of efficacy exists and has been studied.

------
rocketpastsix
Terribly sorry, the title was too long for the text field so I had to edit it
down.

The title in full is: "Oxford Expert Claims Their COVID-19 Vaccine Gives Off
Long Term Immunity With Antibodies 3X Higher Than Recovered Patients"

